# Skeeter pee bubbling



## hollywood (Sep 3, 2013)

I've gone through all the steps for skeeter pee down to the clearing stage. After adding the clearing agent it's starting to bubble. Could it be refermenting? It's down to .0995.


----------



## beardy (Sep 4, 2013)

hollywood said:


> I've gone through all the steps for skeeter pee down to the clearing stage. After adding the clearing agent it's starting to bubble. Could it be refermenting? It's down to .0995.



My 2 cents would say that it probably should have been degassed a bit more. As sediment falls it will "knock loose" co2 as it goes down. Those tiny bubbles will in turn collect more co2 on the way up. If it hasn't been too long (a day or so) since you added the fining agent I would do some vigorous stirring or even better would be with vacuum. I would bet it wouldn't disturb the already settled sediment as much as stirring. I use that wine saver hand pump. Put the rubber stopper on an airlock and pump away. They're like $5 at walmart.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 4, 2013)

I also agree, I believe it is a CO2 problem. Skeeter is known for its CO2 issues - so stir or vacuum rack - not sure of your setup ?


----------



## hollywood (Sep 4, 2013)

I just have a stirrer on a drill motor. Should I rack first before more stirring? There appears to be sediment in the bottom of the carboy. Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 4, 2013)

rack it first to get the sediment off...then degass the best way possible.
I would put in a bucket and stir the crap out of it, then back to the carboy.
.995 it could be just going dry..
check the sg after degassing, then three days later check.


----------

